# Small rock dweller, mostly black with some blue stripes???



## Wendy628 (Dec 16, 2008)

Its hard to take a good picture of this fish. He moves really fast, hates the camera and tends to stay in his cave. He doesnt really interact with the other fish except for chasing them out of his cave on occasion. Other than that, I wouldnt call him aggressive. When I bought him I was told he was a chewere but I havent been able to find any pics that really look like him. Hes still only about 2" so maybe there are a lot more changes still to come. What do you think?[/img]


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks very much like my female ps. elongatus "chewere", yours might be a male that hasn't colored up.


----------



## Wendy628 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks! I never even thought about this one possibly being a female. The store told me they only sold males but I guess when they are really young it might be hard to tell. I am having some aggression issues so I was wondering if one of my supposed males was really a female.


----------

